# Macrostoma Betta care



## FishroomBoy (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello, I'm kinda interested in maybe keeping a macro stoma bette so I was wondering if anybody out there has had experience with them and could let me know how difficult they are to keep? 

Thanks


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

Here is a great resource for everything betta http://www.bettafish.com


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

I'd be interested too. Where can I buy one in the GTA?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Macros can get expensive, IIRC. I could be wrong. Maybe look for chanoides? Menagerie often carries wild type betta.


----------

